# Help: Dead spot directly above a feeder, new DCC setup.



## irontodd (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi guys it's been a while since I've been on, but I got my first DCC setup this week. NCE power cab, which I am really happy with. Also picked up a drop in dcc decoder (http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Train-Control-Systems-K0D8-A-BEMF-DCC-Decoder-p/tcs-1332.htm) for my Kato P42 loco.

When I run my train, and it passes over one specific feeder, it appears to cut out. Lights flicker and the loco hesitates for a blip. So I slowed things down to speed step 1 (of 128) and managed to stall the loco on that spot. (Speed 1 of 28 had enough momentum to pick up on the other side of the defect). Once stalled the engine needs help from the hand of God to get moving again. The failure occurs when the last wheel on the right hand side of the loco is directly above the feeder. 

The feeder is I think 24ga (a single wire from cat5 ether net cable). I use rosin core solder, no additional Flux to join the feeder to the rail. The feeder is soldered to the outside of the rail, somewhere in the middle of the rail length, not at a joint. 

What should I look for or do to resolve this defect? 

Eastern Plains - Holyoke, Idalia and Towner (EPHIT) Branch build thread http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=102266


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Are your solder jobs below top of rail and not lifting loco? That is strange, unsolder one feeder and see what happens, or both and hope the joiners carry the current, they should.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

I think you've got some sort of contamination on the rail that's causing loss of power. Have you tried cleaning the rails? If so, what did you use as a cleaner/solvent?

Mark


----------



## irontodd (Aug 28, 2014)

Mark VerMurlen said:


> I think you've got some sort of contamination on the rail that's causing loss of power. Have you tried cleaning the rails? If so, what did you use as a cleaner/solvent?
> 
> Mark


You nailed it Mark. I had cleaned all my track with isopropyl alcohol, but I had to re-lay that section due to some geometry issues. It wasnt until I read your post that i realized i had forgotten to really clean it again after I glued that piece down again. Thanks for the reminder!

mtf build thread http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=102266


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

DCC is particularly sensitive to dirt so you need to keep it really clean.

Also when soldering you need to get everying nice and hot otherwise you may get a 'dry' contact which can fail.


----------

